# New Truck Powerstroke VS Duramax VS Cum.



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm Looking for a new truck, All three major players Ford, Chevy & Dodge Have great deals going right now. Currently I'm in an 06 with the powerstroke and 8' Fisher, but I have heard the new powerstoke gets as little as 8mpg, dealer says more like 12mpg. Current truck is getting 14mpg. Normally I don't consider fuel economy when purchasing but I put on a lot of miles (2006 has 108000 on it and runs great). I currently run Powerstrokes, Cummins and Duramax in the fleet now, But all are between 2006 and 1999 models. Give me the worst news on all of them! Also going to install the new Fisher (Blizzard expandable 8-10) does the fisher model have the same harness / electrical troubles as the Blizzard that I have heard about?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Honestly, from what i know

Ford superduty frame, best out there for plowing, thats why most companys stock plow mounts for these 99-08s. Also the heaviest frame, most guys wont buy these just to drive around as much as dodge or GM 3/4 or 1 ton trucks, drives the most like a truck out of all of them, could be good or bad thing though.

Ford diesel had lots of reported mainly electrical related problems with early 6.0Ls from 03-04s.. 05-07s are probably the best by far. 08 owners will sometimes disagree, but theyre alsos ucking alot more fuel so pick your battle 

Ford torqueshift 5sp trans is great, lasts along time takes the power

GM trucks duramax/allison combo is awesome too, i dont own one but rarely hear major problems with them either. Id say the frame is a little smaller than whats in a 99+ super duty but still a great truck all around.

Dodge, i like how they look, thats all. The cummins is a great motor, i just dont like the droan sound especially from ones with exhausts, or lack there of, theyre annoying at best.

Dodge=most terrible transmissions on earth period, yet most 06+ models arnt nearly as bad as the earlier years. I have zilch for input on their new 08+ aisin trans.. name sounds funny to me like trying to copy allison or sounds like Raisin lol. Spec wise, the general info makes it comparable to a 6sp allison auto, guess dodge is trying at least. I would say dodge build quality is the worst of the top 3 truck manufacturers, but not terrible, just not as good as Ford or GM. 

You could write 100 pages about them, thats the general take


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Use the search button there is a billion threads on Ford vs. Chev vs. Dodge. 
As far as I know Blizzard has nothing to do with Fisher. Fisher and Western might have the same harness, I know the hand held Fisher control plugs right into my Western harness. Also the Fisher plow plugs externally look identical to the Western 3 plug harness plugs. The Blizzard plugs I have seen are nothing like Fisher/Western plugs.


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

ford is the best frame wise but always wash them after you plow or if it gets alot of salt cause they are the easiest to rot and some chevy and dodge frames are hidden away so salt doesnt get on them as easy. im a ford guy here is ct its hard to find a good super duty with a decent clean frame cause alot of ppl dont wash them


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ramairfreak98ss;644971 said:


> Honestly, from what i know
> 
> Ford superduty frame, best out there for plowing, thats why most companys stock plow mounts for these 99-08s. Also the heaviest frame, most guys wont buy these just to drive around as much as dodge or GM 3/4 or 1 ton trucks, drives the most like a truck out of all of them, could be good or bad thing though.
> 
> ...


Wow could u be more Bias to Fords?? Ok first off that P.O.S 6.0L has alot more issue than eltrical. But what ever you need to tell your self to sleep at night. The heads on motor are the biggest issue and can and have been tied in shops for over 2 weeks. Ford had to buy back so many trucks becuase of these issues. There tranny has tons of issues too. But its over shadowed by the early 90's Dodges issues. As for plow frames Ford sells more than other companies that why they stock them no other reason. Dodges are 10 times better when it comes to plowing snow.

As for Dodges Trannys the 48re's dont have nearly as many issues. The new fords have just as many. The 08 Aisin tranny is nothing new. Its been Japans answer to the Allison all along. it goes in all those Mitsubshi's Cab overs for years and proven to be a strong medium duty tranny. By far the CTD is the best motor out there. Ford and chevy both have motors designed for a pick up truck. The 5.9 Cummin was a Case-Cummins project built to go into loaders and back hoes. Power stroke or D max will never see it self in a loader. Best motor and tranny set up is the Dodge Aisin set up. Go on Ebay and look at all the Dodges with extremly high mileage on the CTD's you wont find any 6.0's or Dmax even close. and Mr Ford Read Below FYI about the rasin tranny.

Aisin automatic transmissions are manufactured by Aisin Seiki and Aisin AW, formerly known as Aisin-Warner, and which was established in 1969 as a joint venture between Aisin Seiki and BorgWarner. The joint venture terminated in 1987. While Aisin Seiki manufactures a variety of automotive components including automatic transmissions for heavy duty vehicle applications, Aisin AW manufactures automatic transmissions for light vehicle applications, including Hybrid Electric Vehicle powertrains as well as NAV Radio. As of 2005, Aisin AW surpassed General Motors Powertrain Division as the largest producer of automatic transmissions in the world, producing 4.9 million units, with a market share of 16.4% of the global market for automatics.Toyota Motor Corporation and Aisin Seiki are the two major shareholders of Aisin AW with 51.9% and 42% respectively. Aisin AW, which was set up to be the sole source of RWD automatic transmissions to Toyota, subsequently developed FWD/AWD automatic transmissions. Aisin, as one of the major Toyota group suppliers, shares many designs and development activities with Toyota. See Toyota A transmission for a complete list of Toyota/Aisin models. Aisin AW supplies automatic transmissions to 35 automotive manufacturers around the world, virtually every major OEM. These include General Motors, Ford, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Porsche, Audi, VW, Volvo, Hyundai among others.

The 6BT 5.9 L B5.9 aka the Cummins "12-Valve" was the first member of the "B" engine family to be used in a light truck vehicle. This engine started life in 1984 as an agricultural engine, for use in Case agricultural equipment by a joint venture between Cummins Engine Corp. and Case called Consolidated Diesel Corp. Appearing in the 1989-1998.5 Dodge Ram pickup truck, it quickly became a popular alternative to the large V8 gasoline engines normally used in full-size pickup trucks, while producing nearly double the torque at low engine speeds. Another distinct advantage for the diesel is extremely efficient fuel mileage(also nearly double the gasser).

This engine is also used in the Dennis Dart midibus since 1989 as well as in light to medium sized commercial trucks and buses. It used Bosch Direct Fuel Injection. The injection pumps were VE from 1989-1993 and the famous P7100 from 1994-1998.5, before going to the Cummins Electronic VP44 ISB 5.9 in 1998. In Dodge Ram pickups, the engines produced 160 hp (119 kW) and 400 lb·ft (542 N·m) from '89-'93. They produced 160-215 horsepower (119-160 kW) and 400-440 ft·lbf (542-597 N·m) between 1994-1998.5 depending on year and transmission option.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

BigDave12768;730952 said:


> Wow could u be more Bias to Fords?? .


and could you be any more biased towards dodges??

i know of a lot more dodges with cummins engines that spent more time in the dealer than i know of fords with powerstrokes. .


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

BigDave12768;730952 said:


> Wow could u be more Bias to Fords?? .


Do you have your Dodge is the best and then the rest suck flag hanging in your living room? I wonder if the only reason you see a cummings in heavy equipment intstead of the powerstroke or duramax is because it is the only one that is an inline motor and not a V-8? Ever see any V-8 heavy equipment? You don't see us jumping in the chevy or dodge threads and bashing them do you? As fas as the 6.0L being a POS like you stated, I have 137K on mine with only one problem, and since I work mine on a daily basis pulling 20k with it or pushing snow, I can't complain about it. If the 5.9L is the all god of diesels, why did they bump it up to 6.7L? It couldn't have been because it was the under powered one ever since chevy started puting the duramax in their trucks could it? As far as the number of problems with any vehicle manufacturer, shouldn't you look at number of units vs. number of problems? That being said, go look and you will see ford sells the most truck units, then GM, with Dodge running a far dead last out of the group.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Saying Ford is better cause they sell more isn't quite fair. Remember, Obama got more votes. The general public is just dumb!

Dodge trannies, since the 48RE came out in 2004, are much better than in the days where they really were crap. I am running about 150 hp over stock and have not had any problems with mine. Not to mention the new 68RE 6 speed auto is even better. 

I've never plowed with a Ford or Chevy so I can't comment on that, but the OP did ask for opinions about all trucks!

I think everyone knows a diesel (except the 7.3) in a Ford is a major gamble.

Chevy has a reputable engine and transmission, but sacrifices some load capacity in the front with the IFS, in exchange for a more comfy ride for people who don't use the truck for work.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;731253 said:


> Saying Ford is better cause they sell more isn't quite fair. Remember, Obama got more votes. The general public is just dumb!
> 
> Dodge trannies, since the 48RE came out in 2004, are much better than in the days where they really were crap. I am running about 150 hp over stock and have not had any problems with mine. Not to mention the new 68RE 6 speed auto is even better.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point! I didn't say ford was better because they sold more units. I said you should look at the amount of units and divide that by the number of problems they have with that unit. Why don't you reread what I had posted. As far as except the 7.3 being the only good diesel ford has made, I have owned both the 7.3 and the 6.0. I would take the 6.0 hands down over my 7.3. My 7.3 wishes it pulled as good as my 6.0 and that was with 100hp chip in the 7.3. The 6.0 is stock other than exhaust.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

But you must admit that the perception (more important than the truth sometimes) is that both Dodge and Ford have bad trannys and the 6.0/6.4 are question marks for Ford while everyone loves the Duramax/Cummins.

To the OP - you currently run all the major players...why not decide which truck works best for you and buy another one? Or which dealer has the best support in your area?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Ggg6;645134 said:


> Use the search button there is a billion threads on Ford vs. Chev vs. Dodge.
> As far as I know Blizzard has nothing to do with Fisher. Fisher and Western might have the same harness, I know the hand held Fisher control plugs right into my Western harness. Also the Fisher plow plugs externally look identical to the Western 3 plug harness plugs. The Blizzard plugs I have seen are nothing like Fisher/Western plugs.


not sure about the wiring but General Dynamic owns Western, fisher, and Blizzard.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Lets jsut make it simple buy what you are most comfortable with also ask for input from your mechanic. I personally like GM products because they ride nice with the plow off and all i have ever plowed with is GM. Personally I do not care for the allison becauser when they first came out they were very slow backing up(this may have been fixed since). My 98 5.7 was much faster. Buy what you like and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ducatirider944;731231 said:


> Do you have your Dodge is the best and then the rest suck flag hanging in your living room? I wonder if the only reason you see a cummings in heavy equipment intstead of the powerstroke or duramax is because it is the only one that is an inline motor and not a V-8? Ever see any V-8 heavy equipment? You don't see us jumping in the chevy or dodge threads and bashing them do you? As fas as the 6.0L being a POS like you stated, I have 137K on mine with only one problem, and since I work mine on a daily basis pulling 20k with it or pushing snow, I can't complain about it. If the 5.9L is the all god of diesels, why did they bump it up to 6.7L? It couldn't have been because it was the under powered one ever since chevy started puting the duramax in their trucks could it? As far as the number of problems with any vehicle manufacturer, shouldn't you look at number of units vs. number of problems? That being said, go look and you will see ford sells the most truck units, then GM, with Dodge running a far dead last out of the group.





ducatirider944;731285 said:


> Exactly my point! I didn't say ford was better because they sold more units. I said you should look at the amount of units and divide that by the number of problems they have with that unit. Why don't you reread what I had posted. As far as except the 7.3 being the only good diesel ford has made, I have owned both the 7.3 and the 6.0. I would take the 6.0 hands down over my 7.3. My 7.3 wishes it pulled as good as my 6.0 and that was with 100hp chip in the 7.3. The 6.0 is stock other than exhaust.


Ok since you want to drag it out....

Its spelled Cummins

Of course you don't see v-8 in big rigs. V-8 diesels are junk. i.e. powerstroke

The reason they switched to the 6.7 was to meet EPA emission standards. Cummins power has always been right there with the other two. And it brings it at lower RPM's as well. If the 6.0 and 6.4 are so great why are they going bye bye so fast? Cause they can't keep up with Cummins?

You clearly pointed out that Ford sells the most, which is what I was commenting on.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

6.0 couldn't meet emissions....so the 6.4 came out. 6.4 is going away since it doesn't look like Ford and Navistar are going to renew their contract.



I have a few 6.0s and happy with all of them.....the 5R110 trans performs very well in them, IMO.



Overall *I* like the Ford truck the best as a whole.

Ford, Chevy/GMC, and Dodge all offer good trucks, it's just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

ducatirider944;731231 said:


> Do you have your Dodge is the best and then the rest suck flag hanging in your living room? I wonder if the only reason you see a cummings in heavy equipment intstead of the powerstroke or duramax is because it is the only one that is an inline motor and not a V-8? Ever see any V-8 heavy equipment? You don't see us jumping in the chevy or dodge threads and bashing them do you? As fas as the 6.0L being a POS like you stated, I have 137K on mine with only one problem, and since I work mine on a daily basis pulling 20k with it or pushing snow, I can't complain about it. If the 5.9L is the all god of diesels, why did they bump it up to 6.7L? It couldn't have been because it was the under powered one ever since chevy started puting the duramax in their trucks could it? As far as the number of problems with any vehicle manufacturer, shouldn't you look at number of units vs. number of problems? That being said, go look and you will see ford sells the most truck units, then GM, with Dodge running a far dead last out of the group.


Umm Dodge 6.7 is 45% 5.9 parts they went up to 6.7 becuase of emmisions not becuase motors was behind. It was and still is 10 times the motor. Underpowered LOL!!!! Dodges out pull the Dmax and Power stroke all day long. As for 130k on a 6.0 better start looking for a new truck since motor is only rated for 170k and your horrible resale value will show it


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hamelfire;731306 said:


> not sure about the wiring but General Dynamic owns Western, fisher, and Blizzard.


Its Douglas Dynamics. But a common mistake since General Dynamics was such a big name


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;731341 said:


> Ok since you want to drag it out....
> 
> Its spelled Cummins
> 
> ...


You are a TROLL! Oh my god, hang me I was typing fast and accidentally put a g on the end. You are also an idiot. I didn't say cummings (LMAO yes I did this on purpose) was a bad motor. When I typed "my point exactly" it was called sarcasm:ie see below. What I did say was you need to look at amount of units vs. the amount of problems. So since we are giving free school lessons today and you wanted to correct my spelling, I will run you through a mathematical example of what I was saying, since you obviously couldn't comprehend the first two times. This isn't the real numbers just an example:

Dodge sells 1000 trucks and has problems with 50 trucks, Chevy sells 3000 trucks and has problems with 125 trucks, Ford sells 5000 trucks and has problems with 200 trucks. An uneducated person could easily say Dodge is the best. Some one with any amount of common sense could see that Dodge had problems with 5% of their trucks vs. Chevy had problems with 4.167% of their trucks vs. Ford that had the most problems with trucks, still had the lowest at 4%. There for by the number the most reliable would have been Ford, even though they had the most problems.

I didn't say any one truck was better than the other, I just posted a fact that Ford sells more trucks than GM and Dodge, so they would obviously have more problems. So if you want to have a pissing match, just let me know!

Sarcasm is a form of ironic speech or writing which is bitter or cutting, being intended to taunt its target.[1] It is first recorded in English in The Shepheardes Calender in 1579:

-Achish, king of Gath, I Sam 21:10-15[2]
Sarcasm is proverbially said to be the lowest form of wit.[3] Hostile, critical comments may be expressed in an ironic way such as saying "don't work too hard" to a lazy worker. The use of irony introduces an element of humour which may make the criticism seem more polite and less aggressive but understanding the subtlety of this usage requires second-order interpretation of the speaker's intentions. This sophisticated understanding is lacking in people with brain damage, dementia, autism[4] and this perception has been located by MRI in the right parahippocampal gyrus.[5] [6]

In certain Ethiopic languages, sarcasm is indicated with a sarcasm mark, a character that looks like a backwards question mark at the end of a sentence, similar to Alcanter de Brahm's proposed irony mark (؟). (this is from Wikipedia)


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any one notice that only Dodge guys are stirring the pot here or is it just me? Ok, I surrender, Dodge is the only truck and I'm going to go buy one today!


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

All 3 are good trucks, Duramax and Cummins are more mod-friendly in my book, but i really dont think youll have a problem with any of the newest stuff from the big 3 IMO.

The fisher doesnt use the same wiring as the older blizzard, DD owns Fisher, Western, and Blizzard but as far as expanding plows go, they are all very different from each other

hope this helps, id write more, but ive gotta go over to the dodge forum and tell them that their trucks are all POS's because i drive a Ford and my buddy's cousin knew a guy who once subbed for a guy whos brother had a dodge and it was junk


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

nickv13412;731434 said:


> All 3 are good trucks, Duramax and Cummins are more mod-friendly in my book, but i really dont think youll have a problem with any of the newest stuff from the big 3 IMO.
> 
> The fisher doesnt use the same wiring as the older blizzard, DD owns Fisher, Western, and Blizzard but as far as expanding plows go, they are all very different from each other
> 
> hope this helps, id write more, but ive gotta go over to the dodge forum and tell them that their trucks are all POS's because i drive a Ford and my buddy's cousin knew a guy who once subbed for a guy who's brother had a dodge and it was junk


LMAO Nick, (insert high 5 smiley here)


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

These threads go on forever? Some people like blondes and others go for brunettes. Does it really matter? If you buy one and decide you don't like it, sell it.


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

*No more Dodge for me.*

I had 3 Dodge plow trucks.98,2000 and 02.All 3 were broke all the time.Now I have 4 Fords.01,04, and 2 06's. I still have repairs but would say half of before.Maybe the newer Dodge is more dependable but I'm not going to risk giving it a try again.JMO


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Can-Boy;732007 said:


> I had 3 Dodge plow trucks.98,2000 and 02.All 3 were broke all the time.Now I have 4 Fords.01,04, and 2 06's. I still have repairs but would say half of before.Maybe the newer Dodge is more dependable but I'm not going to risk giving it a try again.JMO


Oh what a coincidence. I said the Dodge transmission was much better starting on 04 when the 48RE came out.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ducatirider944;731427 said:


> You are a TROLL! Oh my god, hang me I was typing fast and accidentally put a g on the end. You are also an idiot. I didn't say cummings (LMAO yes I did this on purpose) was a bad motor. When I typed "my point exactly" it was called sarcasm:ie see below. What I did say was you need to look at amount of units vs. the amount of problems. So since we are giving free school lessons today and you wanted to correct my spelling, I will run you through a mathematical example of what I was saying, since you obviously couldn't comprehend the first two times. This isn't the real numbers just an example:
> 
> Dodge sells 1000 trucks and has problems with 50 trucks, Chevy sells 3000 trucks and has problems with 125 trucks, Ford sells 5000 trucks and has problems with 200 trucks. An uneducated person could easily say Dodge is the best. Some one with any amount of common sense could see that Dodge had problems with 5% of their trucks vs. Chevy had problems with 4.167% of their trucks vs. Ford that had the most problems with trucks, still had the lowest at 4%. There for by the number the most reliable would have been Ford, even though they had the most problems.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha there is no point in argueing with someone who can't admit they didn't know it was Cummins and not Cummings. Since you like to post numbers, there is about a .00000000000000001% chance you could have accidentally added a g in the exact wrong place!

Also, why argue with someone who points out he was being sarcastic, and then cites a quote saying that Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;731504 said:


> These threads go on forever? Some people like blondes and others go for brunettes. Does it really matter? If you buy one and decide you don't like it, sell it.


Yes Blondes have more fun. LOL


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

JDiepstra;732031 said:


> Oh what a coincidence. I said the Dodge transmission was much better starting on 04 when the 48RE came out.


He never said anything about the trannys being an issue in his post.

Please, the guy asked for some advice, if youre all for Cummins/Dodge like you seem to be, then just list some damn positives instead of just spewing negative bull**** about other brands that i'm willing to bet you dont have loads of PERSONAL experience with, its getting pretty damn old.

rant over.

To the OP, i know a few guys with 6.4s, so this isnt personal experience, but they are happy with the power, but the mileage stays around 12-13. As for the new DMAX and Cummins, i dont know anybody with one

I will vouch for the 6.4, its a hot rod (having driven a few)


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy this is a rough crowd. I am almost to scared to post for fear of being decapitated. I am also interested in purchasing a new truck and am having a tough time deciding which one. It seems that there are many opinions, so much so that it seems to open a can of worms if you request them. Ihave and primarily drive an '00 F350 PSD w/auto and have had good luck so far (200,000 mi). I also have a '96 Dodge (Cummins-auto) that has almost as many miles. As a whole I prefer the Ford. I do prefer the Cummins engine. The Ford is stock accept for an AFE intake (stock airbox allows dirt to pass). The Dodge was bought used with bad rings. I have replaced the Engine (knew that going in and can't blame the manufacturer for that anyway), transmission, transfer case (2x). As a whole the truck is not holding up as well as the Ford (the powertrain not with standing). This is not heresay (sp?) but firsthand experience. That being said I still am having a hard time making up my mind. I am worried about he Ford's engine. I am worried about the Dodges tranny (but will look into the Aisin as the non Chrysler monocur gives me hope), wether Dodge will be around much longer, and over all quality (non drivetrain components). I do not like the front end of the GM trucks and I am worried about the frames (which I have been told by my welder that the Dodge and GM have weaker frames than the Ford). So like many I am frustrated. It seems that I will have to take risk no matter which one I choose (if any). As I explained all this to my wife (who really does'nt know much about trucks) she gave me this suggestion: Since none of the trucks are exactly what you want go try all 3 and just choose whichever pick which ever one you like based on the test drive. You are going to take a risk no matter which one you get so get the one you like to drive best. I am open to suggestions and this aproach seems to be as good as any other and I can keep my head (I think).


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;732037 said:


> Hahahahaha there is no point in argueing with someone who can't admit they didn't know it was Cummins and not Cummings. Since you like to post numbers, there is about a .00000000000000001% chance you could have accidentally added a g in the exact wrong place!
> 
> Also, why argue with someone who points out he was being sarcastic, and then cites a quote saying that Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit?


Go back and look at my other posts there Mr. Genius, I'm sure in another thread I have typed Cummins as the way it is supposed to be. I see that you still don't understand the concept of simple math, and haven't acknowledged that a percentage of problems gives you a better idea on reliability. I can also see that even with the textbook definition you don't understand sarcasm. So what exactly is your point other than to be a troll? Like I said do you see me going into the dodge section and bashing dodge? I will give documented facts when I say something, so show me where dodge has had the all mighty diesel year for year. Show me documented proof that they are more reliable, amount of units verses numbers of problems. For the record, sarcasm is saying something a uneducated person won't understand while anyone with common sense will be laughing their ass off like anyone with 1/2 a brain will be doing from your last post. And thanks for playing, all contestants will receive a bottle of intelligence at the door upon leaving!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ducatirider944;732095 said:


> Go back and look at my other posts there Mr. Genius, I'm sure in another thread I have typed Cummins as the way it is supposed to be. I see that you still don't understand the concept of simple math, and haven't acknowledged that a percentage of problems gives you a better idea on reliability. I can also see that even with the textbook definition you don't understand sarcasm. So what exactly is your point other than to be a troll? Like I said do you see me going into the dodge section and bashing dodge? I will give documented facts when I say something, so show me where dodge has had the all mighty diesel year for year. Show me documented proof that they are more reliable, amount of units verses numbers of problems. For the record, sarcasm is saying something a uneducated person won't understand while anyone with common sense will be laughing their ass off like anyone with 1/2 a brain will be doing from your last post. And thanks for playing, all contestants will receive a bottle of intelligence at the door upon leaving!


Absolutely not even close to the definition of sarcasm.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

JDiepstra;732105 said:


> Absolutely not even close to the definition of sarcasm.


Well, I'm glad you cleared that up!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

nickv13412;732079 said:


> He never said anything about the trannys being an issue in his post.
> 
> Please, the guy asked for some advice, if youre all for Cummins/Dodge like you seem to be, then just list some damn positives instead of just spewing negative bull**** about other brands that i'm willing to bet you dont have loads of PERSONAL experience with, its getting pretty damn old.
> 
> ...


or just go back to the dodge forum and spout your dodge crap over there where everyone will agree with you.

this is the FORD section, and people come here to talk FORD products.

you do not see any of us going over to the dodge section and trying to cause trouble.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

DGODGR;732094 said:


> Boy this is a rough crowd.


nah. not really. we are only a rough crowed towards trolls.



DGODGR;732094 said:


> I am almost to scared to post for fear of being decapitated.


not to worry, you have asked a serious question, and brought up serious issues that need answering.



DGODGR;732094 said:


> I am also interested in purchasing a new truck and am having a tough time deciding which one. It seems that there are many opinions, so much so that it seems to open a can of worms if you request them. Ihave and primarily drive an '00 F350 PSD w/auto and have had good luck so far (200,000 mi). I also have a '96 Dodge (Cummins-auto) that has almost as many miles. As a whole I prefer the Ford. I do prefer the Cummins engine. The Ford is stock accept for an AFE intake (stock airbox allows dirt to pass). The Dodge was bought used with bad rings. I have replaced the Engine (knew that going in and can't blame the manufacturer for that anyway), transmission, transfer case (2x). As a whole the truck is not holding up as well as the Ford (the powertrain not with standing). This is not heresay (sp?) but firsthand experience. That being said I still am having a hard time making up my mind. I am worried about he Ford's engine. I am worried about the Dodges tranny (but will look into the Aisin as the non Chrysler monocur gives me hope), wether Dodge will be around much longer, and over all quality (non drivetrain components). I do not like the front end of the GM trucks and I am worried about the frames (which I have been told by my welder that the Dodge and GM have weaker frames than the Ford). So like many I am frustrated. It seems that I will have to take risk no matter which one I choose (if any). As I explained all this to my wife (who really does'nt know much about trucks) she gave me this suggestion: Since none of the trucks are exactly what you want go try all 3 and just choose whichever pick which ever one you like based on the test drive. You are going to take a risk no matter which one you get so get the one you like to drive best. I am open to suggestions and this aproach seems to be as good as any other and I can keep my head (I think).


you went into the dodge knowing the driveline was bad, and also knowing the history they had with the questionable body parts, so i assume you got a good deal on it.

the older cummins 5.9 engine was a good engine. i have no knowledge of the new ones, except that the 3 people i know that have or had them had nothing but problems with them. but 3 is not enough for me to tell you one way or another.

as for the new trucks, the GM/Duramax is a nice riding vehicle. but when you put a plow on it, you will need to crank up on the torsion bars, and you will loose the ride when the plow is removed.

the dodge has a very big problem if you get a quad cab diesel. it is at it's limits on weight, and you will void the warrantee if you put a snow plow on it.

the ford on the other hand, is getting a new engine for 2010, and first year models are not a very good purchase idea, because you are going into it blind as to any possible problems.

so buying a new vehicle in the next 2-3 years is a crap shoot. you may get a good one, or you may get a bad one.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snow game;640490 said:


> I'm Looking for a new truck, All three major players Ford, Chevy & Dodge Have great deals going right now. Currently I'm in an 06 with the powerstroke and 8' Fisher, but I have heard the new powerstoke gets as little as 8mpg, dealer says more like 12mpg. Current truck is getting 14mpg. Normally I don't consider fuel economy when purchasing but I put on a lot of miles (2006 has 108000 on it and runs great). I currently run Powerstrokes, Cummins and Duramax in the fleet now, But all are between 2006 and 1999 models. Give me the worst news on all of them! Also going to install the new Fisher (Blizzard expandable 8-10) does the fisher model have the same harness / electrical troubles as the Blizzard that I have heard about?


I just wanted to point out to al the crybabies who point out that this is a Ford forum, that the OP was asking for opinions on all trucks. Some people need to learn to read!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree-crap shoot. I also do not like the downside of the new emissions systems. I am currently getting 14-15mpg and sometimes down to about 10mpg with heavy towing. I don't want less than that. It was hard enough to justify diesel when I bought the truck back in '99 (when diesel was less than gas). I've also heard that the vehicle may go into regen at any time and you must park and wait or go 40mph. Is this B.S. or true? I find it hard to believe that the big 3 would put out such a product.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

DGODGR;732094 said:


> ...As I explained all this to my wife (who really does'nt know much about trucks) she gave me this suggestion: Since none of the trucks are exactly what you want go try all 3 and just choose whichever pick which ever one you like based on the test drive...


I think your wife had the best idea in this thread so far. You're going to be stuck in the truck for hours plowing...why not just drive them all and see what is the most comfortable?


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

tjctransport;732509 said:


> or just go back to the dodge forum and spout your dodge crap over there where everyone will agree with you.
> 
> this is the FORD section, and people come here to talk FORD products.
> 
> you do not see any of us going over to the dodge section and trying to cause trouble.


This is where the OP posted the question...shouldn't someone familiar with the other brands throw in their opinion? I'm still not sure why someone would post this in the Ford section and expect to hear anything other than "go with Ford".


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the only rational way to look at it is with the % of units with problems (as stated by ducatirider). You can find problems and complaints for every truck on every fourm known to man. Good luck in finding a truck that has never had any problems. I'm starting to think that these forums only serve to inspire conflict and doubt and that you should inquire with caution. 
Another comment I have is that I did go bacxk and re-read the OP. The request was for comments regarding the worst opinions possible for each model.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

DGODGR;732565 said:


> I think the only rational way to look at it is with the % of units with problems (as stated by ducatirider). You can find problems and complaints for every truck on every fourm known to man. Good luck in finding a truck that has never had any problems. I'm starting to think that these forums only serve to inspire conflict and doubt and that you should inquire with caution.
> Another comment I have is that I did go bacxk and re-read the OP. The request was for comments regarding the worst opinions possible for each model.


Exactly.... the guy was looking for bashing!

So far on my Dodge I have had to replace the TPS/APPS, the crappy engine mounted fuel pump, and some u-joints. No other issues. 75,000 miles.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/4/4/fightingonthe128518191111406250.jpg


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;732571 said:


> http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/4/4/fightingonthe128518191111406250.jpg


LOL


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i dont think you can go wrong with any of the big 3 right now, they all make top notch trucks, test drive them all and decide for yourself ussmileyflag


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

JDiepstra;732570 said:


> Exactly.... the guy was looking for bashing!
> 
> So far on my Dodge I have had to replace the TPS/APPS, the crappy engine mounted fuel pump, and some u-joints. No other issues. 75,000 miles.


Saying things like "V-8 Diesels are junk" is a blanket statement, not backed up by facts, and therefore, no help to the OP, just my opinion.

Some 6.4s had problems with radiators ****ing the bed. No one i know had the problem, but it has happened. Fuel mileage is a downfall, but i figure if somebodys gonna drop 40K on a truck, they should probably be able to afford fuel for it...or else dont buy it. Also, the cab removal process is long (Dumb design Ford), but I wouldnt hesitate to buy a new ford if i could afford it.

Cummins are sweet and i hear the newest ones with Bluetec are getting good mileage, and the Aisin tranny seems to be a good one (An Allison Tech told me this), Im not really a fan of the interior/looks.

Duramax's had real early problems, but seem to be great motors. IFS wont hold a plow quite as well as the Ford or Dodge IMO, but it will get the job done with no problem, and have a nicer ride.

I wouldnt hesitate to buy and of the newest trucks from the Big 3, i dont think you can go wrong picking from them. Test drive them all, and pick your favorite


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

disregard post


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I've never seen a thread with so many bias, ignorant comments. I've decided just to only read through the first page, make a couple of valid points and move on.



Hamelfire;731316 said:


> Lets jsut make it simple buy what you are most comfortable with also ask for input from your mechanic. I personally like GM products because they ride nice with the plow off and all i have ever plowed with is GM. *Personally I do not care for the allison becauser when they first came out they were very slow backing up(this may have been fixed since). My 98 5.7 was much faster. *Buy what you like and what you are comfortable with.


No, they still back up slow. There's a legitimate reason for it. The Allison 1k trans is used in many Medium duty commercial vehicles. Nothing is changed from 1 to the next. The low reverse gear is comparable to the low 1st gear. It's simply that way to safely and relaibly back up trucks carrying heavy loads, just as you'll see with any truck with a manual trans. They weren't going to completely redesign a proven trans just to accomodate LD plow trucks. It really doesn't bother me. Give it a little more gas. I back up faster than most in lots I plow.



BigDave12768;731402 said:


> Umm Dodge 6.7 is 45% 5.9 parts they went up to 6.7 becuase of emmisions not becuase motors was behind. It was and still is 10 times the motor. Underpowered LOL!!!! Dodges out pull the Dmax and Power stroke all day long. As for 130k on a 6.0 better start looking for a new truck since motor is only rated for 170k and your horrible resale value will show it


That's one of the stupidest anti 6.0 Ford comments I've ever seen. Where did you pull that BS # out of? In stock form, the 6.0 should last just as long as anything else once the known problems are fixed. I'm as pro GM as it gets, but unlike many of the bias people here, I can give an honest opinion about other brands. I actually just bought and sold an 04 with 220k, and saw one on ebay a couple months ago with 360k. There's no issues with bottom ends that would cause premature longevity.

Also to anyone claiming high mile #'s out of Cummins, true, but I'd say they've been around for a while. Bear in mind that you're comparing to old trucks (most of the time 12v's), not 2001 plus......give it time. Of course there aren't Duramaxes with 1 million miles, they've only been around for 7-8 years!!! Besides, there's plenty these days with 500k plus, over 800k at the highest that I know of. Let me guess, b/c it's a Dodge, it's not true, right? As stated in a previous post, the Cummins is long lasting (in the past) b/c of low RPM #'s, plain and simple. IMHO, Dodge doesn't deserve one bit of the credit for the Cummins engine being long lasting. Plenty of stuff on the trucks fall apart long before the engine fails. I've had Dodges too, I really don't like them (the trucks themselves, not Cummins), but that's my opinion and I have the right to it.

Oh yeah, and as far as outpulling, when's the las time you went to a pull? Was it in the 21st century at all?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Heres a thought THEY ALL HAVE THERE PROBLEMS 


 ALL OF THEM


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok H20. maybe if you have tons of money to throw away you can get a 6.0 into high mileage. But once they are out warranty. They are no longer really worth fixing. if he has 140k on his truck. He will soon start running into the its not worth fixing anymore phase. Anyone with any knowledge of the 6.0 and the FOOLISH Ford design will not pay top dollar for it. hence the reason i said it will take a hit. An EGR cooler hose can cost you about 2k to replace. Or the water pump. look at how cram in they are. I helped my buddy with a 7.3 do an Alternator. It took ten minutes to take out. That new truck looks like a 3-4 hour job. I could be wrong. The new ones you have to remove cab to service some major engine repair. So you want to solve all of Fords Diesel issues and 6.0 problems. Make the engine compartment bigger. If they were easier to work on and less time consuming they probably wouldnt have huge black cloud following them. One other thing I think the major issue was the 6.0 was so far from the 7.3 it wasnt even funny. Ford Diesel guys got use to abusing the 7.3 over and over and 7.3 just kept taking it. The 6.0 you actually have to maintain it and take care of it. So when the 6.0 didnt live up to the 7.3 standards it just made the cloud bigger

As for pulling power. I meant on the highways and hills pulling trailers. Not a competion. The Dodges out pull then on hills


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I have both gm and ford and both have there good points and bad but I can't say one is a clear winner. All break down ford, gm and dodge. As for the 6.0 they are a good engine that had a some problems when they came out. Headstuds and gaskets are the weak link if you add more hp but can be replaced without a problem. Egr delete can be done to any of the new trucks. When it comes to the newer diesels gm and ford are alittle easier to delete the dpf and egr then the new dodge. Personally I could careless which brand because all will do a great job, alot of the major break downs come from people who think they can add a 150-200+ hp tune, drive hard and blow the engine or trans and then ***** about losing there warranty and how it's not there fault.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;732836 said:


> you can get a 6.0 into high mileage. But once they are out warranty. They are no longer really worth fixing. if he has 140k on his truck. He will soon start running into the its not worth fixing anymore phase.


Well Ducat I guess it just time to throw your truck in the landfill  LOL


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

BigDave12768;732836 said:


> Ok H20. maybe if you have tons of money to throw away you can get a 6.0 into high mileage. But once they are out warranty. They are no longer really worth fixing. if he has 140k on his truck. He will soon start running into the its not worth fixing anymore phase.


Are you [email protected]#$ing kidding me? what the hell kind of statement is that? I know people that have a 150K on stock 6.0s and they had minor issues like batterys brakes little oil leaks and stuff but to say that after 160K its not worth fixing is dumb last time I checked a new truck was still about 35-40K so to me fixing my current truck seems like a good plan.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

cretebaby;732956 said:


> Well Ducat I guess it just time to throw your truck in the landfill  LOL


Already done. I already surrendered to Dodge is the only truck to own and went and bought one today!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

BigDave12768;731402 said:


> Umm Dodge 6.7 is 45% 5.9 parts they went up to 6.7 becuase of emmisions not becuase motors was behind. It was and still is 10 times the motor. Underpowered LOL!!!! Dodges out pull the Dmax and Power stroke all day long. As for 130k on a 6.0 better start looking for a new truck since motor is only rated for 170k and your horrible resale value will show it


since when do they rate engines for mileage??? do us all a favor and dont reply anymore! 45% huh u sure its not 47%? gimme a break!!! whole lotta bull sh*t running around in this thread!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

suzuki0702;733192 said:


> since when do they rate engines for mileage??? do us all a favor and dont reply anymore! 45% huh u sure its not 47%? gimme a break!!! whole lotta bull sh*t running around in this thread!


Sorry, but engines are rated for mileage. Mileage til overhaul is required. Cummins is by far the highest of the diesels offered in by the big three. Also, 45% is an accurate number when referring to parts shared between the 6.7 and 5.9. This is public info. You can and should look it up before you dispute it so you don't call someone out, but make yourself look stupid.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;733302 said:


> Sorry, but engines are rated for mileage. Mileage til overhaul is required. Cummins is by far the highest of the diesels offered in by the big three. Also, 45% is an accurate number when referring to parts shared between the 6.7 and 5.9. This is public info. You can and should look it up before you dispute it so you don't call someone out, but make yourself look stupid.


I agree, but wondering the facts on Cummins being byfar the highest. I'm not arguing, but curious. I can see the 5.9's being the case, but is it true with the 6.7's too? I just know that the performance of the 6.7's is much more improved over 5.9's, fuel delivery, timing and being able to achieve higher RPM's assumingly being the main reason (and obviously ci's). That makes me think longevity can't compare to the old days of the 12 or even 24v 5.9's. Being an inline 6 sortof makes sense, but.............


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

For the life of me I have been unable to find published info for the overhaul mileage on a Ford or Chevy, but the Cummins website says the 5.9 and 6.7 are good for 350,000 miles, with several articles in diesel and off-road magazines confiming that, and also agreeing that it is a good 100,000 more miles than it's competition. I know, all you haters will say you need to see it on paper. So go find it yourself!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the 7.3 psd is rated for 355,000,5645.5 miles 66.43.2% of the time but only if the truck was purchased on a leap year at a dealer at least 26.2 miles from a Dodge dealer :salute:.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

They all suck!! No truck is perfect they all break, some more then others. My 6.0 has blown the head gaskets once and a turbo,Other then that ive had 70k trouble free miles. My friends 06 duramax has blown transmisson with only 40k and it constantly loses fuel rail pressure half way through a fuel filter life. Dodges transmissions suck and the bodys rot out quickly. IMO its all about how you care for the truck. If you dont take care of it, it will not last.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

02powerstroke;733849 said:


> Well the 7.3 psd is rated for 355,000,5645.5 miles 66.43.2% of the time but only if the truck was purchased on a leap year at a dealer at least 26.2 miles from a Dodge dealer :salute:.


LMAO, but you are wasting your time. Even with a textbook definition of sarcasm, he didn't get it.

Still laughing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ducatirider944;733954 said:


> Still laughing (Trademark JD Dave)


I fixed it. LOL


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

I have all three and I like the Cummins the best. Its not even close in my mind. I even still have a 7.3 PS. That is a nice motor too.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

04f250fisher;733928 said:


> They all suck!! No truck is perfect they all break, some more then others. My 6.0 has blown the head gaskets once and a turbo,Other then that ive had 70k trouble free miles. My friends 06 duramax has blown transmisson with only 40k and it constantly loses fuel rail pressure half way through a fuel filter life. Dodges transmissions suck and the bodys rot out quickly. IMO its all about how you care for the truck. If you dont take care of it, it will not last.


To general of a statement. My 48RE has gone over 70,000 miles so far, plowing and towing, with at least an extra 150 horsepower over stock, and its holding fine.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

JD Dave;733979 said:


> I fixed it. LOL


I don't care what anyone says, Now that my friends is funny!


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

tjctransport;731041 said:


> and could you be any more biased towards dodges??
> 
> i know of a lot more dodges with cummins engines that spent more time in the dealer than i know of fords with powerstrokes. .


Either of my Dads powerstrokes have spent at least twice as much time in shop as my Dodge


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

There is always an elephant in the room. The Cummins is the diesel to have. I knew this and ignored it for years. Finally I drove one and now own one and unless something major changes, Cummins for me from now on.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Eronningen;734684 said:


> There is always an elephant in the room. The Cummins is the diesel to have. I knew this and ignored it for years. Finally I drove one and now own one and unless something major changes, Cummins for me from now on.


I agree with THE CUMMINS ENGINE not the junk thats wrapped around it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

02powerstroke;734885 said:


> I agree with THE CUMMINS ENGINE not the junk thats wrapped around it.


Explain to me how a Dodge is junk. Lets go with something 2004 or newer.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

alright.
2004 2500 quad cab. the cab mounts rotted off of it, dropping the cab on the frame. it is sitting on the dealers lot because no one will buy it.

it was replaced with a 2007 quad cab, and that is in the process of getting lemon lawed due to repeated driveline failures.

2005 2500 quad cab.. 25kmiles. blown trans. 30k miles, blown transfer case. traded in on a ford after seeing how my trucks hold up.

2006 2500 quad cab. the driver side door fell off at 3000 miles. 
the passenger rear door fell off at 4000 miles. the tailgate rotted out and fell off 2 months ago. the engine will not cold start under 50º unless it is plugged in, and the dealer cant figure out what is wrong with it. the girl still has it cause she can't afford to replace it. 

2006 2500 quad cab with 15,000 miles on it. has been back to the dealer 5 times for a total of 9 months with a no start problem. they are trying to get it lemon lawed. 

if you would like the name of the above pissed off owners. i am sure they will tell you what they really think of dodge trucks. 



i could fill 3 pages with the same stuff, but i think 5 examples will suffice as to why i will never be seen in a dodge. 



once upon a time, dodge made very good trucks. and when they can make a truck like my old 66 power wagon again, i may consider one. but until such time, i will stick with my fords.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

tjctransport;735171 said:


> alright.
> 2004 2500 quad cab. the cab mounts rotted off of it, dropping the cab on the frame. it is sitting on the dealers lot because no one will buy it.
> 
> it was replaced with a 2007 quad cab, and that is in the process of getting lemon lawed due to repeated driveline failures.
> ...


I have to say, you are either making this stuff up, or, these guys are the biggest morons in the entire universe. Doors just "falling off"!!! OK!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

or you are a troll who can not accept that the god almighty gold plated dodge truck is not the best thing ever invented. 

the original poster asked to hear the best and worst about all 3 American truck manufacturers. he did not ask for someone to come in here and bash fords into the ground and praise the dodge like it was the only game in town. 

if we were to go into the dodge section and act like you are acting here, making up flat out lies and spouting them as truths, what do you expect will happen??

i am done with you. you ask for proof that the dodge is not the best thing ever made, and when it is handed to you, you say we are making up stories. 

go put you tinfoil hat back on, and hide in the corner. the satellites have narrowed down your coordinates, and are getting a fix on you.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

tjctransport;735385 said:


> or you are a troll who can not accept that the god almighty gold plated dodge truck is not the best thing ever invented.
> 
> the original poster asked to hear the best and worst about all 3 American truck manufacturers. he did not ask for someone to come in here and bash fords into the ground and praise the dodge like it was the only game in town.
> 
> ...


What lies are you talking about? And you haven't supplied any "proof". Just examples you made up.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

blowerman;731504 said:


> These threads go on forever? Some people like blondes and others go for brunettes. Does it really matter? If you buy one and decide you don't like it, sell it.


Well said. I don't understand this blind loyalty to a particular brand. Find what works best for you and stick with it. Why bash another guy for choosing something else?


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

tjctransport;735171 said:


> alright.
> 2004 2500 quad cab. the cab mounts rotted off of it, dropping the cab on the frame. it is sitting on the dealers lot because no one will buy it.
> 
> it was replaced with a 2007 quad cab, and that is in the process of getting lemon lawed due to repeated driveline failures.
> ...


I'm sure I too could find a list of horror stories about ford or chevy's. I have all three brands and have had problems with them all. I lost both head gaskets on my 06' PS with 30,000 miles. Whoa huh! Fords suck? No, I had it chipped and abused it some, thats what most won't tell you. You only get half the story. My 01' FORD ps lost a tranny at 100,000. All Fords trannys are back, ford sucks?? No, That truck does a ton of work every day and when that happened I understood. How about my Chevy gassers. Geez, talk about problems. But most likely I did too much too often with them and so be it. Not a bad truck though, just over worked. 
For a guy to out right swear off a certain brand as junk, kinda makes you look a little bit uneducated? And I'm not pointing at anyone in particular, just saying. 
As far as your specific comment about agreeing the Cummins is great but everything around it is junk, na. I disagree.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

As far as these doors and tail gates falling off, come on.... Either they were set up by someone, the trucks were heavily abused, or we aren't getting the facts.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

my 08' 2500 CTD is coming up on 3000 miles. I better budget in for a couple new doors and a tailgate.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Eronningen;735548 said:


> I'm sure I too could find a list of horror stories about ford or chevy's. I have all three brands and have had problems with them all. I lost both head gaskets on my 06' PS with 30,000 miles. Whoa huh! Fords suck? No, I had it chipped and abused it some, thats what most won't tell you. You only get half the story. My 01' FORD ps lost a tranny at 100,000. All Fords trannys are back, ford sucks?? No, That truck does a ton of work every day and when that happened I understood. How about my Chevy gassers. Geez, talk about problems. But most likely I did too much too often with them and so be it. Not a bad truck though, just over worked.
> For a guy to out right swear off a certain brand as junk, kinda makes you look a little bit uneducated? And I'm not pointing at anyone in particular, just saying.
> As far as your specific comment about agreeing the Cummins is great but everything around it is junk, na. I disagree.


Well said, and a very unbiased opinion.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

tjctransport;735171 said:


> alright.
> 2004 2500 quad cab. the cab mounts rotted off of it, dropping the cab on the frame. it is sitting on the dealers lot because no one will buy it.
> 
> it was replaced with a 2007 quad cab, and that is in the process of getting lemon lawed due to repeated driveline failures.
> ...


are all of these owners your uncles inlaws boyfriends sisters best freinds trucks? sure sounds like it to me.  23000 miles on my 07 and runs like a watch


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Eronningen;735548 said:


> I'm sure I too could find a list of horror stories about ford or chevy's. I have all three brands and have had problems with them all.


i agree 100%


Eronningen;735548 said:


> As far as your specific comment about agreeing the Cummins is great but everything around it is junk, na. I disagree


i never said the cummins was a great engine, i said it was a good engine.
and never said all dodges were junk. i simply said not all dodges were the gold plated best thing ever made JDiepstra is swearing they are.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Eronningen;735555 said:


> As far as these doors and tail gates falling off, come on.... Either they were set up by someone, the trucks were heavily abused, or we aren't getting the facts.


or the trucks were poorly assembled??


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

sno commander;735580 said:


> are all of these owners your uncles inlaws boyfriends sisters best freinds trucks? sure sounds like it to me.  23000 miles on my 07 and runs like a watch


i never said all dodges were junk. i simply said not all dodges were the gold plated best thing ever made JDiepstra is swearing they are.

the one with the door problem was owned by the guy up the street,
the 2004 and 2007 trucks is a friend, 
the 06 with the trans and t-case problems was my son in laws.

the 06 with the no start problem is a customer from the deli down the street. it has a fuel delivery problem. he wants it lemon lawed, and wants a 09 2500 with the new CTD.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Eronningen;735557 said:


> my 08' 2500 CTD is coming up on 3000 miles. I better budget in for a couple new doors and a tailgate.


LOL that was great!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

tjctransport;735628 said:


> i agree 100%
> 
> i never said the cummins was a great engine, i said it was a good engine.
> and never said all dodges were junk. i simply said not all dodges were the gold plated best thing ever made JDiepstra is swearing they are.


Now you are just putting words in my mouth!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I owned a 6.0 F350 and one day while pushing in the cigarete lighter the entire dash board cracked off. The same truck while driving down the street the bed fell off. Luckly it was covered by warranty. But while at the dealer all the tires dry rotted and truck was just sitting there on the rims. Ford bought it back but its still sitting becuase the heated mirrors wont work. So they cant sell it.


----------



## 02dmaxx (Dec 25, 2008)

I've never owned a ford,so I can't comment. I have a dodge,but its a '60,so no comment there either.Except I can't find parts for it. I do have an '02 Duramax and love it. Supposedly the injectors take a dump on the early year Dmax (like mine), but haven't had a problem yet,95,xxx miles), knock on wood. Managed to limp the Allison once towing a 35' camper on a 65 hp tune. You want a newer truck though,so none of this applies.Only bad things I've heard about any of the newer diesels is the strict emissions the EPA feels is necessary.I would do like some have said,and test drive all three and see which one you like the best.Good luck with which ever you decide on.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

agree to disagree, or whatever you want to do, but this one can be put to rest


----------

